# Bolt Question



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

Does the bolt normally run kinda hot, my new bolt seems a bit hot for my liking. The RF connector seems quite hot, i checked my roamio and it doesnt seem hot at all. I know the bolt is a smaller unit so some heat is to be expected. 

Can anyone else check there bolt and see if its kinda warm and check the RF connector and see if thats hotter then anything else ?

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

razor237 said:


> Does the bolt normally run kinda hot, my new bolt seems a bit hot for my liking. The RF connector seems quite hot, i checked my roamio and it doesnt seem hot at all. I know the bolt is a smaller unit so some heat is to be expected.
> 
> Can anyone else check there bolt and see if its kinda warm and check the RF connector and see if thats hotter then anything else ?
> 
> ...


It's hotter at the RF connection with a basic Roamio also. What is your MBT? That's on the third page of System Information where is displays your remote's battery condition.


----------



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

My bolt doesn't have the MBT shown. I see what it looks like on my roamio pro 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

razor237 said:


> My bolt doesn't have the MBT shown. I see what it looks like on my roamio pro


So what does it display on the Roamio Pro?


----------



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

My roamio pro shows 46 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

razor237 said:


> My roamio pro shows 46
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That seems ok for a Pro. A basic is usually 40. I've seen posts with the Bolt over 50. But since the sensor location and ambient temperature matters, I don't know what normal should be. Not enough data yet. A Mini is usually just about 50 also.


----------

